# bow saw



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Hello do anybody know how to make bowsaw.I heard and see that they can make circle and curves.I want to make it so handles can turn but i allways faild it somehow run out of square. I dont think on buck saw i think on European turning saw like this.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

Here you will find plans for a bowsaw:

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/extra/images/bowsaw/Gramercy_bows_full_8x14.pdf

Tool for Working Wood also sells the pins for about $18.00 US
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/dept/TS/item/GT-BOWS.XX

(for many woodworkers, making these is the hardest part)

The saw you have pictured is what I would call a "frame" saw -- it's wide blade would not handle curves or circles well.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

john sayles said:


> Here you will find plans for a bowsaw: http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/extra/images/bowsaw/Gramercy_bows_full_8x14.pdf Tool for Working Wood also sells the pins for about $18.00 US http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/dept/TS/item/GT-BOWS.XX (for many woodworkers, making these is the hardest part) The saw you have pictured is what I would call a "frame" saw -- it's wide blade would not handle curves or circles well.


+1. I built a turning saw from these plans and used their parts kit and blades. It turned out to be a fine saw. Roy Underhill had a guest on "The Woodwright Shop" a couple of seasons ago. It was a nice supplement to the plans. You can watch each episode of the Woodwright on Underhill's web site.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

Wrangler
Thanks for jogging my memory re the Woodwright's shop episode -- I think that was Bill Anderson of Edwards Mountain Woodworks ( if I'm not mistaken); he too sells pins for bowsaws (arguably nicer than the ones I linked to).
http://www.edwardsmountainwoodworks.com/pls/htmldb/f?p=EMW_8329:OFFERINGS:3827707662772228


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

john sayles said:


> Wrangler Thanks for jogging my memory re the Woodwright's shop episode -- I think that was Bill Anderson of Edwards Mountain Woodworks ( if I'm not mistaken); he too sells pins for bowsaws (arguably nicer than the ones I linked to). http://www.edwardsmountainwoodworks.com/pls/htmldb/f?p=EMW_8329:OFFERINGS:3827707662772228


The name you gave sounds right. It's been a while. I do remember that I liked some of his details and his attention to detail regarding grain direction was good information.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Now that's truly wierd! A totally blank reply. How did I do that?

What I tried to say was that I think you are right about the name, and that I was impressed with the detail he put into the saw, his emphasis on grain direction and pin design.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

you can view the actual episode (#3102) via his site:
http://www.edwardsmountainwoodworks.com/pls/htmldb/f?p=EMW_8329:VITAE:3827707662772228


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for answer i have this blade







.TO explain i have made one of this but it turn to be while i work blade will just get untightened and all frame will collapse.I will try now but i need the most hard for this is blade i think i dont have right blade for this saw.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

Azur
what you have pictured is a "green saw" blade -- for cutting limbs off trees. It is too coarse for fine woodworking and too wide for cutting curves or circles.
Check out this link to see examples of proper blades:
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/dept/TS/item/GT-BOWS.XX


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Now i done some mortise job on my saw.I use beech pallet wood.


----------

